# Rosie's Bunny Wonderland 2008



## maherwoman (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi guys!

I thought my 2008 blog needed more of a formal start for the New Year, because I just changed the title of my other one, instead of making a new one. 

So, here's my new one! :biggrin2:

I thought I'd start out by posting everybun's weights (since we just weighed everybun) and a little about them, so you can see for yourself the variety we have here. We literally have all sizes in this house!

*Maisie

*Miss Maisie recently turned two, was brought home 16 February 2006, and was our first ever bun. She's a little chinchilla-colored dwarfy sweetheart, and is bonded with me (instead of another bun) for right now, until we start bonding once everybun is altered. 

Maisie is a netherland dwarf mix, and just got spayed about a week and a half ago. Miss Princess Maisie weighs 5.4lbs...and has all the dwarfy spunk you can imagine!


*Flower*

Flower is, from what we can gather, a lop mix, and is almost two years old. She's the resident lovey-girl, given that if you put your finger in her cage, she'll chin it til it's damp. This sweetheart loves everyone!

Flower came home as a rescue from a neighbor in May of 2006, and has been lovin' us insanely ever since! Beautiful Flower is 6.6lbs.


*Trixie*

Trixie was a rehome from a dear friend of mine (TrixieRabbit here on the forum), and was flown to us from New York. She is our resident diva, and will let me know if her cage isn't just how she likes it! (Boy, do I love that spunkitude!)

Trixie weighs 8.4lbs, came home a year ago yesterday, is about to turn two years of age, and is our sweet mini-lop moobunny. 


*SweetPea*

From what we can tell, our beautiful SweetPea is a havana mix, with gorgeous blue eyes and pure white fur from her sweet pink nose, to her poofy little tail. She's definitely Daddy's Girl, and they have such a sweet relationship. 

SweetPea will be turning two in late March (same bday as Flower), and weighs 4.2lbs. We brought SweetPea home from a Craigslist ad (while looking for a hutch for a friend) back in July of 07, and she's been a part of this goofy family ever since!


*Fiver

*Fiver is our resident sweetie-pie. He came to us as a rescue through the Rabbit Haven...and we drove over ten hours to get his sweet little self. And, boy was he worth every single second of that drive!

Fiver, from what we've been able to deduce, is a Holland lop boy that just didn't acquire that dwarfy gene, so he's a LARGE Holland lop. But boy does he have that Holland lop frown! :grumpy: Hehe!!

Fiver will be about two in September of this year, and weighs 5.6lbs (and we hope gains a little, as the vet would like to see him between 6 and 6.5lbs). He was our first boy added to the house, and really paved the way to my being comfortable picking up our other buns, and doing things like trimming their nails. He has a special place in the home, being the fifth added, and our first boy. 


*Cuddles*

Cuddles is Emily's sweet little girl bun. She's a beautiful all black mini-rex that we brought home about a month ago now, and she certainly lives up to her name! She loves to be held, loved on, kissed, you name it! Cuddles recently turned four months of age, and is 2.4lbs, so a tiny little cutie! She is our smallest girl AND our smallest bun!


*Velveteen*

Velveteen is Cuddles' half-brother (they share a daddy), and is a vienna-marked black mini-rex boy, with those handsome trademark vienna blue eyes! He's also a cuddle bug, but it took him quite a while to adjust to his new home. Why, just last night, he finally felt comfortable enough to let me pet him as long as I wanted to. Usually he thumps off, and I have to sneak pets in, but last night, he sat still and just enjoyed the love, for the first time! (The night before last, I held him for a LONG time, and eventually, he relaxed into my arms and realized that I wasn't "out to get him", but love him SOOO much!)

Velveteen is 3lbs on the nose!  This handsome fellow is our smallest boy.

Both Cuddles and Velveteen have demonstrated an immense amount of intelligence, so I'm going to start figuring out little projects and such that they can have fun with, and maybe even little intelligence tests of some sort!


*Teeny*

Teeny is a Flemish Giant hunka bun that we brought home at the same time we brought home our smallest buns, Cuddles and Velveteen. He's quite the handsome fellow, as he's a mixture of fawn and blue colors. As he's losing his baby fur, and gaining his big boy fur, it's coming in with MUCH more blue than his baby fur. It's a big ol' guessing game, what color it'll finally be when it's all done growing in!

Right now, at three months, Teeny is the second largest bun in the household, weighing in at 7lbs exactly.

Teeny is quite the unique bun, not just in size, but in attitude! Given that he's still so young, he's one moment mischievous and inquisitive and downright NOSEY...the next moment, he's the resident Laziness Pro, lounging froggy legs style, with both back feet stretched out behind his bum! He's started to win over Hobbes the Cat, I think because of his size, and because I make it a point to have them spend time together. I hold Hobbes (he doesn't mind), and let them sniff noses, and tails, and feet, etc. And since doing that, Hobbes has become much more into being friends with Teeny (which is good, since when we move into a house, Teeny will be free-roaming, and they're gonna HAVE to be good friends)! 


*Harley*

I musn't forget to add information about my handsome Harley boy! Though he does not yet live directly with us, he is definitely part of the family! Harley is a handsome harlequin-colored lionhead boy bun that lives with Peg (TinysMom), until our situation is setup for our final boy to be added to the family. I'm not sure exactly what or when that'll be, but we're hoping SOON, because we'd love to dote on him like we do our other babies!!

I'm not totally sure what he weighs, probably between 3 and 4lbs, but boy is he handsome!!

Peg tells me this boy has a bit of spunkitude (which if you know me, you know I LOVE!!), given that he takes to thumping if he's last to be fed, or if you're petting somebun else. I can't wait to bring his handsome self home, and see and hear it for myself!! 


*Dusty*

Dusty is a tort-colored lionhead boy that also lives with Peg. He's become both our bun, as he's going to live out his life with Peg, and not be flown here. Dusty's two siblings, Drew and Bun Bun, passed away not too long ago, both we think from congestive heart failure, and given that they both perished this way, we don't want to take the chance that it's genetic, and take a chance on Dusty's life by flying him.

So, though he lives with Peg, he's still our baby...and I know that he knows he's got a big ol' family with Peg and with us. 

(I love you, Sweetie Pie...)


So, those are all our buns!! We've had some sad times, but overall, we have such a happy family, and each and every bun gets so spoiled with us. I love seeing them so happy and healthy and really love sitting on the floor with them when they're out to play, and grooming them and trimming their nails when they need it. I love every night when I feed them and give them hay, watching them eat to their heart's content. I love Trixie's nightly bell-ringing for food, and Maisie's race with my hand to her food bowl for her nightly dinner. I love Teeny's baby clumsiness, Cuddles' love, Fiver's need for my love, Velveteen's intelligence, SweetPea's insistence on DADDY, Flower's lovey-doveyness, Dusty's charm, and Harley's spunkiness. They are each so special, and so wonderful...I am so blessed!!

Hugs to all!

Rosie & the Warren :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, just a few minutes ago, I attempted to trance SweetPea...and boy, was she havin' NONE OF THAT!! She would NOT trance...heck, she wouldn't even let me get her on her back! She was really not into it in any sense of the word.

So, I held her in my lap, and clipped each nail in turn...and when I started out holding her, she was honking (stress honking) quite a lot. After I'd held her for a while, and pet and cuddled with her, she calmed down and I was able to trim her nails.

Poor sweetheart, though...she stresses so much in being held...until I cuddle and kiss and pet her. She dropped SO MUCH fur, too...

BUT, it went well. 

Here are a few pictures of me holding SweetPea...

















I did have Danny get a video of my trying to trance her, though...and in it you can hear her honking.





Isn't she CUTE?? Hehe...silly wabbit wouldn't let me flip her!!


----------



## okiron (Jan 30, 2008)

LMAO Rosie do you have a bunny or a piggy under that towel? She's like, what do you think you're doing mother?!?!?!


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 30, 2008)

I can hear her! 

"HEY! HEY! Put me down! MOM! What are you trying to DO? HEY!PUT ME DOWN!!!!" :shame

:roflmao:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 30, 2008)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA...

Ya need me to come catch that pig by it's hind legs and hold it upside down?

That is a pig.. right? Sure sounds like a piglet..lol

Ok seriously.. My mom had those EXACT same towels.. in that color, and like a harvest gold and a royal blue..
I was watchin the video goin.. "So that's where my fav towel went... THEIF!!!" lol


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 30, 2008)

Rosie what a great new blog. Wow I didn't realize Trixiewas so big.

Pictures,:camera Pictures :cameraPictures.:camera LOL

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 30, 2008)

LOL! Sweatpea does NOT like that flippy stuff Mama!!!! :X


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 30, 2008)

Gosh, guys...you should've heard how loud those honks got when we were trying to trim her nails _last time_! Poor thing...

Believe it or not, she was quite calm this time...I think she preferred to be HELD and have her nails trimmed, rather than be put on the table and have them done (like last time). Not only that, but she couldn't pull the "What paw? Certainly I'm not hiding it under my body...nope, not there *tilt bunny other way*...Nope, not there, either! I think I just have *three *legs, Mama..." This time, she couldn't hide those little feet, and though she wasn't likin' it, she wasn't honkin' the whole time I trimmed, louder and louder, either. She was nice and quiet. 

But she sure is funny with those honks, isn't she, guys? She did it once, and I told Danny, "Get the camera...I have GOT to get this on camera!" Hehe...


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm gonna post a little bit about my Dusty here. I honestly am trying to avoid the subject, as we're having company tonight. Part of Danny's birthday present, as his birthday was Monday, was playing D&D this week. Our last campaign (game) had ended, so we were taking a break in between, but on Sunday, I let him know that part of his present was that we could start our new campaign tonight.

So, I'm basically spending the day trying to distract myself from losing my sweetie. I wouldn't be able to have company tonight if I let myself really feel things. I know, not the healthiest thing to do...but I did promise Danny, and I don't want to be sitting around, being sad and crying all night. Not tonight...not yet.

I find that I try not to think about this...though it's unavoidable at times. I don't want to go through this again, so I'm trying to distract myself from it...at least for now. 

I thought I would have more time...so I could at least confront losing Drew (which I still have yet to do fully...I still haven't been able to look at pictures of her, or really let it sink in that she's gone), which means I haven't really been able to confront losing Bun Bun, either. Things like that take time with me...more time than just three months.

I don't want to feel the depths of that emptiness quite yet. I don't want to be a zombie for two weeks...my family needs me. I don't want to sit and cry off and on for days...how would that be healthy for Emily, who will no doubt have her own grieving process for Dusty? I mean, I didn't let her know last night what was happening, as he hadn't passed yet when I put her to bed...and even in not knowing, she was crying about having lost her boy, Bun Bun, when I put her to bed...so she's still recovering from losing him. I worry about what effect this will have on her.

And poor Danny...why should he have to go a third round of his wife not really being here for a week or two? He deserves so much better.

I really don't want to go through this again...I really don't. And I find that I'd much rather just avoid that it happened...not post in his Rainbow Bridge post, not talk about it. I closed my Messengers so I wouldn't awake to "I'm sorry" 's and "how awful" 's. I just don't want to do this...again.

Why couldn't there be more time? Why all at once like this? Three buns in three days.

It was just a little bit more than two weeks until his birthday...why couldn't he hang on? Why couldn't he be the one out of my three babies to make it? I had JUST transferred the information from my 2007 calendar to my 2008 calendar yesterday afternoon, and came across the babies' birthday on 15 Feb, and thought, "At least my Dusty boy will make it..." and was happy in that thought. I shed a few tears for Drew and Bun Bun, wrote the birthday, and rejoiced for a few minutes that my Dusty would make it...he would be the birthday boy that celebrated for all three. I had brief thoughts of the gifts I would send to Peg's for him to rejoice in his and his siblings' birthday...toys galore, money for some veggie treats, maybe even some ingredients for bunny cookies. I think I'm going to have to celebrate the day with all of my babies here, just to honor their memory.

I can hear the wind outside...just like when my other two babies passed. I know it's my boy letting me know he's okay and happy, letting me know he made it home to me. I'll feel him in the couple weeks to come, just like I did with his brother and sister. I just wish it could've been in person...in body...in all that fluff and fur that boy had.

I know I never got to meet them...but I miss them so much...my babies. My lionhead sweeties. My special fluffballs.

As some of you may know, Dusty's name came about because Danny and I took one look at his face, and all that fur he had as a babe, and Danny said, "Wow...that's one heck of a Dust Bunny!!" And I knew right then and there what his name had to be...Dusty...my little Dust Bunny baby. And it's funny, Peg had the same thought. So, when I told her his name, she just laughed, and couldn't help but tell me that she'd thought of him as a Dust Bunny, too.

Boy, those three were such a joy for me. And bringing them home was such a huge dream for me. Thank you so much, Peg, for sharing their lives with me, and writing those letters when they were so little, and for sharing pictures and videos, and so many wonderful shared memories you and I had with them. They were so far away, but I never felt like I missed out on their lives...you shared them with me so much. I can't thank you enough for making me such a part of their lives, and for letting me talk to my Dusty boy last night. That was such a joy...despite the horrible, sad time.

Anyway, thanks for reading all this...I just kinda feel like this blog, this time around, is more like my journal. Somewhere I can just share my life, and have people be able to read if they wish.

Hugs to everyone...and please be sure to cherish each and every moment with your sweeties, whether animal or human. Every moment is a treasure.

Rosie


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 30, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> Ok seriously.. My mom had those EXACT same towels.. in that color, and like a harvest gold and a royal blue..
> I was watchin the video goin.. "So that's where my fav towel went... THEIF!!!" lol


That's so funny! I didn't realize other people would've had those atrocious towels!

It was Danny's mom's towel...one he had when I moved in with him four years ago. And though I think it be hideous in appearance, it's come to our rescue with various things countless times over the years!

But, I have to admit...it's a great towel! Very warm and absorbent...perfect for holding bunnies! And, I have to say, the buns sure love it, too!


----------



## polly (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey Rosie first of all i am so sorry  :hug:



Love the new blog can i request Teeny pics and maisie please


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Polly! 

Thanks for the sweet words. 

I don't really have any NEW pictures of Miss Princess Maisie, but here are a couple from my having tranced her, so I could check her spay incision...











I probably won't have any new ones for another few days, as I want to be SURE she's totally healed before I let her out to play.

But, I do have some more recent ones of Teeny. 

First, some ears pictures:





















Meltered Teeny!






And some random cute face pics:











Too close! Back up the nose!











"Huh?"
















"I's gettin' grumpy..."





















You're too close, Teeny!!






Bathing






"What...I'm bathing..."































"Do I look handsome now??"






"Why, Teeny...you ALWAYS look handsome to me!!"

"Hrumph...SOMEONE can't appreciate a good bathing session"






And his favorite way to lay that is so far uniquely Teeny






And my favorite picture of all...


----------



## polly (Jan 30, 2008)

Now thems amazing ears wow how cute and i just love his nose. so gorgeous 

i do love chin bunnies though the colours are so beautiful and the gorgeous white tum i am so glad she is ok Rosie


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 30, 2008)

OMG Rosie that is one Beautiful bunny:heartbeat:. He/You take great pictures.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks! 

Yeah, he sure is handsome...such a mixture of blue and fawn...

And I LOVE Maisie's white tummy, hehe!

:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 30, 2008)

*Elvis says that these pictures make him proud. Tell Teeny he is bringing sexy back. *

*maherwoman wrote: *


>


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks Rosie! I needed a Teeny fix! He is one handsome boy! 

I am sorry for Dusty. He was a very sweet bun. ink iris:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 31, 2008)

Teeny is adorable! You take really good pictures of him and he just really seems to love posing for the camera! His face is just adorable and I love his style of lying down, hehe! Too cute! 

Emily


----------



## trailsend (Feb 12, 2008)

Great pictures


----------



## Bassetluv (Feb 17, 2008)

>




omigod...omigod...Rosie, those ears are _to die_ for!!!!! How absolutely gorgeous your boy is! Just when ya think bunnies couldn't get any cuter....

:heartbeat:


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 18, 2008)

Aww...thank you, Bassetluv!! I'll let him know you think he's the handsomest of handsomes. 

:biggrin2:


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 18, 2008)

*Gawks at the size of his ears* Whaaaaaow! :biggrin2:He's getting BIG! How much does he weigh right now? At what age are they full-grown? Hihi sorry for all the questions... I love Flemish!


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi Sophie! 

He's over 9lbs now (though it's time to weigh him again, so who knows what that scale will tell me...it always surprises me!). The last time I weighed him (a couple weekends ago), he was 8.6lbs...so I'm estimating it's over 9lbs now.

Isn't he handsome? 

He's so cute, too...he and Flower are totally smitten with each other. He dances and sings for her...even climbed the side of the cage to see if he could get out, so he could go "visit" with her!! :shock:

Oh, the hormones...lol!!


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 17, 2008)

Just a quick post...

I've been asked by Peg to post to let everyone know about this, so here goes...

A couple weeks ago, we decided not to fly home the trio from Peg's house. I won't go into the reasons why, as they're just too personal, and I don't want to go into this in a public forum. I wasn't even going to post about this, as it was something I'd rather not share in a public place. However, due to the fact that Peg would like to post about them without receiving dozens of questions, I decided that a quick post is something I could do.

Please don't flame or PM me about this... This is just too painful, and I think I would rather just be able to move on with my life from this point. 

I'm not posting this for sympathy, or drama, or anything of the sort...as I said, I'm just posting due to a request.

So, hugs to you all...

Rosie*

P.S. We will still be flying Teddy home, and might possibly have the opportunity later on to rescue buns (once we move), but other than that, there are no intentions to further add to our herd at this time.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 17, 2008)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Please don't flame or PM me about this... This is just too painful, and I think I would rather just be able to move on with my life from this point.


There's no need for anyone to flame you for this Rosie....and I thank you for posting it.

Art & I have decided to definitely keep Billy Sunny (having him go off his food really showed us how much we love him) and I wanted to be able to talk about him....not sure yet about Harley & Audrey...

But thanks for posting this for me....now I won't feel bad for talking about Billy or the others...

:biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 18, 2008)

Rosie, I wish you the best with the bunnies you do have! You are a great bunny mom. Sometimes you have to do what you have to do. I don't see why anyone would think less of you really, it's not like you flew them to California and then ditched them at the animal shelter on the way home or anything! And Peg is fine with the decision too, so who is anyone else to judge? Your bunnies are gorgeous and adorable and I don't know how you do it all with soon to be 9 bunnies! In a couple days, I will have 3 buns and that seems like a great, manageable number to me (though we might get a 4th someday in the future). 

Do you have any updates on Teddy? Mr. Monroe is coming home the day after tomorrow! And may I request photos of the bunnies, especially Miss Flower? How big is Tiny now? I want to name my flemmie Minnie (like Mini) if it's a girl (I'm determined to have a flemmie one day)!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 18, 2008)

I am proud of you, Rosie . Rescuing and fostering bunnies will be so great for you. It is awesome because you will get the rewarding feeling of saving lives. Plus, it's kind of like getting a new bunny over and over again....and knowing that each one will fall into a loving home.

:biggrin2:


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Rosie - just found your blog - and its great! Loved the video and I agree that Sweetpea is half bun/half pig; Baxter! honks (now I know what that sound is)when I pick him up to move him from upstairs to downstairs - but nothing that loud! LOL! 

And I love teeny's ears - it almosst looks like he has a pair of "fake" ears on their so big, what a cutie though.

Hugs back - Julie and Baxter!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 20, 2008)

Everything happens for a reason. :biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow...my birthday this year was one to beat all! My husband spoiled me ROTTEN!! 

My birthday was actually yesterday, but since Danny was home during the weekend, we went out Sunday to celebrate. 

So, we went to the mall, and we wound up in JC Penney's...where they were having a HUGE sale! Danny said, "Well, what were you thinking you'd want?" And at that, we wandered around, and he bought me a few things.

The first of which, we happened to pass, and it was just something that caught my eye...a purse. Now, I've never spent more than $20 on a purse, and even with this sale, we didn't spend a whole lot more than that. But I usually only get purses at Target, etc. Well, I really loved this purse, and with the sale, it wound up being about $25. 

Here's the purse that Danny bought me.  I love that it's really basic, but has enough color to it, that it could go with just about anything I wear. I've been trying to add a lot more color to my wardrobe (takes bravery, I tell ya!), so this was a perfect thing to buy!

And here's a picture, for those that don't wanna click on the link, hehe!






So, we wander on a bit, and come across something I've been on a quest for, for YEARS now! And it happened to be just PERFECT! I've been wanting a simple charm bracelet, with a heart hanging from it. You'd be surprised how difficult it is to find that!

And we found the perfect one!

Here's a picture of it, and the heart charm that it came with...first side ("Family" with a heart):






Back side of charm (kind of a family tree type thing):






So then, we walked around, on a quest for a bunny charm. We went to a few places we saw, including JC Penney's and Macy's and a few silver places in the mall, but didn't find a whole lot. I mentioned to Danny that I would've loved to get a bunny charm, but the only ones I saw were Playboy bunny charms (and if you know me, you know that just isn't my style, lol). So, I stopped by a Piercing Pagoda, and found a pretty little butterfly charm. Here's a picture:






And then we went out to dinner, and went home. I had such a lovely day, just spending time with my family, and getting a few really special things. 

So, yesterday, my actual birthday, Danny went out and wanted to find me something special as a surprise gift (since I was obviously there for the gifts we'd gotten the day before). 

When he came home, and I opened what he bought me, I cried!

He walked in and first of all handed me a beautiful purple iris...so delicate and beautiful! And then he handed me my gift...a beautiful, butterfly puzzlebox jewelry box. It's so beautiful...made handcrafted from wood, just gorgeous! Here's a picture:






When I opened it (which takes three steps), I started crying. Inside were a couple of charms that Danny bought me. One of which is a jackalope (he tried to find a bunny, but I actually really love that it's a jackalope) and the other is a little rollerskate (something I really love).  Here are a couple pictures of them:

My cute little jackalope:






And my teeny tiny rollerskate (you should see the detail on it!):






My husband is so thoughtful and wonderful. He really went all-out to make my birthday a really wonderful occassion! From last weekend, and the wonderful things he bought me then (the dress, mug, amethyst bracelet, and amethyst tree, as well as the hotel stay and all the wonderful RenFaire experiences we had), to this weekend and the things he bought me. He's just wonderful...spoils me rotten. 

He said that he wanted to make my birthday this year really really special and just full of wonderful things...since last year was really really sad. And ya know what? Just going out to dinner and maybe a movie, and receiving maybe some flowers would've been more than enough...but he went so above and beyond things in doing all the little special things. I couldn't ask for a more wonderful husband. 

So, there ya go! My birthday experience! 

Hugs to all,

Rosie*


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 22, 2008)

Aww Happy Birthday Rosie! Your hubby sounds like a wonderful man - that is gift enough (but hey - glad to hear he is spoiling you!).. Great jewelry box - never seen one before. :birthday


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you!!

Oh yes, my family is the most precious gift of all...which is why I went with the Family bracelet. I was really happy to see it there! 

I am so blessed...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 23, 2008)

Rosie, I'm so glad that you had such a nice birthday! It sounds really lovely. I like your charm bracelet, too. I have my grandmother's charm bracelet, she loved it and collected many charms over the years.

Mylo wants to tell you that he thinks Teddy would be the best belated birthday present of all!


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 23, 2008)

AWW!! Thank you for the picture!! Look at that handsome face!! :biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!! It's sounds like you had a wonderful day. Danny is such a sweet husband.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 23, 2008)

Thank you! Yes, I had a really wonderful birthday...Danny really made it extra special this year. So much better than the planning-a-party-no-one-could-come-to birthday we experienced last year!


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 23, 2008)

EEEEEEEEEEEE HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROSIE!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry I missed that :?

Ok, I must say, Danny is a total sweetheart. hihi. I love everything you got but definitely the best is the box with the charms inside. That box is gorgeous! How cool is that that it's a puzzle??? And, I find it special how just recently you were taking a break from the forum to invest more time with your family and now the perfect charm pops up. Hihi. 

Oh and I wanted to say, I pity the person who will bug you about the trio. Seriously, with everything you've done, I think you have done more than your fair share in the bunny world. I still couldnt do what you do Rosie, with that many buns in the house, a child, a hubby, and a house to look after. I wish you all the best in everything you undertake.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 23, 2008)

Aww...Sophie...:hug:

Thank you so much! What a wonderful birthday this year. 

And Danny is just stellar, isn't he? I really found the perfect guy when I found him. (Actually, technically, he found me, hehe!)


----------

